

On Sexual Harassment in the Tech Industry - berkeleyjess
http://thenextweb.com/voice/2014/08/20/sexual-harrassment-tech-industry/

======
ceejayoz
> I apologise for them and I am ready to apologise again in person with a big
> bouquet of flowers.

Apologizing for sexual harassment in-person with what's generally considered a
romantic gesture? Fuck this guy.

